# Footwear Poll



## ajhuff

I notice we don't have a poll function like I see in other forums. Bummer. Anyway, I'm thinking of switching footwear in the kitchen. What do you guys like? Clogs, black casuals, tennis shoes, motorcycle boots, what? Even better, if you strongly prefer something or despise a particular type of shoe for some reason, please share why.

Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## hax9215

Try the rubber Birkenstocks ONCE and you will be hooked. Not a great walking shoe, but terrific for standing all day and no dryrot.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## GlassEye

I wear Vibram Trek LS, I am a big believer in minimalist footwear, no foot or back pain since I switched to minimalist shoes. It does take some time to adapt to less shoe, allow the foot muscles to properly strengthen, but I will never go back to regular thick, squishy, soled shoes.


----------



## Dusty

+1 for profi birkis. I actually prefer the leather and cork clogs, but in my kitchen we scrub our own floors, so they tend to die too quickly.


----------



## kalaeb

Shoes for crews here, usually 2 pair/year, but I bought the black label and so far I am a year strong and still going.


----------



## Salty dog

Merril


----------



## tkern

sikas. wooden soled. closed back.


----------



## shankster

+1 on the "super birkies" comfortable and durable.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Birkis have that weird bump by the toes. Have a pair and hate them. Current favs are actually the new Croc Bitalli Bistros in carbon....wouldn't be caught dead outside of work in them, though.


----------



## El Pescador

I'm all about Croc's with Good Feet insoles.


----------



## MadMel

NO ChoP! said:


> Birkis have that weird bump by the toes. Have a pair and hate them. Current favs are actually the new Croc Bitalli Bistros in carbon....wouldn't be caught dead outside of work in them, though.



Agree with the whole statement.. Hate the burkis cause of the bump.. Either crocs or shoes for crews.


----------



## Deckhand

+1 on crocs, but you won't be winning any style points, but hey you will be comfortable.


----------



## Sarge

kalaeb said:


> Shoes for crews here, usually 2 pair/year, but I bought the black label and so far I am a year strong and still going.



+1000

I have the shoes for crews clogs and I have been going over 2 years with them, and I've worn them tons more than just in the kitchen. I recently got a new pair since I've almost worn out the tread on the heels of the first ones, but I can't bring myself to retire the old ones they are just too comfortable in them. The first pair I got were the white ones (to just be different) second pair are black and I love them both. For under 25/30 bucks for 2 years hard hard use I can't see myself getting anything else anytime soon.


----------



## ajhuff

Dusty said:


> +1 for profi birkis. I actually prefer the leather and cork clogs, but in my kitchen we scrub our own floors, so they tend to die too quickly.



Dusty, Shankster, and Hax, I've looked over the Birkenstock website and don't see any rubber ones nor any that match up with "Profi". I have never worn Birkenstocks and know nothing about them. Any help?

Thanks,

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff

kalaeb said:


> Shoes for crews here, usually 2 pair/year, but I bought the black label and so far I am a year strong and still going.



Kalaeb,

What kind of show from there? Clogs, a work boot, black athletic shoe?

Thanks,

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff

Salty dog said:


> Merril



Clogs, mocs, or something else?

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff

Sorry guys, 

Thanks for the references but except for the crocs and Birkenstocks I can't tell if you are referring to clogs or work shoes or something else?

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke

I had crocs bistro, and they were fantastic when I worked a small line and didn't walk much. But then I left them outside in the sun when wet and they shrank....I wore them anyways, they were too tight for a few months. One of the dumbest things I've ever done--ruined my life for a few years, lost some bone and a tonenail, and they almost had to amputate my foot(not kidding at all). All I'm saying is, get good shoes.

The shoes for crews is what I'm wearing now because I am running around all day at my current job and they wear out so bloody fast. I can see the plastic poking through the heel in about 3 weeks. I lose the soles at about 4-5 months. I need to check for this "Black Label" thing from them.


----------



## Crothcipt

I wear the birki's closed back clog. Had my first pair for 3 yrs. the second now for a year. Hate shoes for crew's the gave my feet up to my legs bad cramps, and pain with over a hour of standing or walking in them. I do a ton of turning and am bad on the soles of the shoes. 

I first fell in love with a clog style from a pair of free pair of "Klogs". Never could find more.


----------



## tk59

GlassEye said:


> I wear Vibram Trek LS, I am a big believer in minimalist footwear, no foot or back pain since I switched to minimalist shoes. It does take some time to adapt to less shoe, allow the foot muscles to properly strengthen, but I will never go back to regular thick, squishy, soled shoes.


+1. I'm not a cook but I've spent long hours on my feet. I've tried a lot of footwear and the $200 insole thing. I love Vibrams. I also use Merrill's minimalist shoes when I want to wear some socks.


----------



## kalaeb

ajhuff said:


> Kalaeb,
> 
> What kind of show from there? Clogs, a work boot, black athletic shoe?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -AJ



They are actually a dress shoe, but are water proof. Many of the shoes from shoes for crews are faux leather, but the Senators are all leather uppers and feel great. I am in the kitchen 70% of the time and never have any issues with soggy feet or stink. I beat them senseless, a little shoe shine and they are good as new. Be careful the shoes you buy from there as they can have crappy uppers, I have seen many fall apart and crack within 3 months, but the leather stuff is pretty good. 

http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/index.cfm?changeWebsite=US_en&route=c_store.viewDetailsOfProduct&partnumber=1201


----------



## Dusty

Aj, Profi birkis are the more sturdy rubber clogs. Perhaps they're called something else in the states.


----------



## Dusty

They look like this:

http://www.footshopping.com/birkis-clogs-profi-birki/wgID_576.html?MI=32


----------



## tkern

Once again, check out the Sikas. They're expensive but if you never want to have to replace your kitchen shoes and have back or hip problems; go for them. My sciatic nerve was really giving me problems and I splurged for these and its made a remarkable difference. 

http://sikafootwear.com/ecom.asp?pg=products&specific=jnnpkqr8&gotogrp=34&gotopgnum=1


----------



## Crothcipt

Dusty said:


> They look like this:
> 
> http://www.footshopping.com/birkis-clogs-profi-birki/wgID_576.html?MI=32



I have those exact ones in black. I think they were 88$ without tax. I fully recommend them.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden

Have you guys tried these? The slip on version ofKeen Utility -- I've done the yellow box shoes you get from walmart (treadsafe, I think) and they gave me foot problems. I did the bistro crocs and they fell apart on me. Like the man said, fine for a small line but if you have to move a lot forget about it. Was about to get some birkis but these were way more comfortable and didn't slip around on my feet. Couple of months in and these are my favorite shoes I've ever owned. I would wear them everywhere if the gf let me.

http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/wall/shoes/men/service

PS +1 on minimalist...just not in the kitchen; great for jogging.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Birki Professionals

Or, the Alpro A630, which is what I wear. Birkenstock insoles, but no toe ridge like mentioned previously.

You guys with the SFC and Crocs, man, I don't know how you do that to your feet, back, etc.


----------



## The Edge

I'm quite happy with Merrell Jungle Moc's


----------



## Sarge

Crothcipt said:


> I wear the birki's closed back clog. Had my first pair for 3 yrs. the second now for a year. Hate shoes for crew's the gave my feet up to my legs bad cramps, and pain with over a hour of standing or walking in them. I do a ton of turning and am bad on the soles of the shoes.
> 
> I first fell in love with a clog style from a pair of free pair of "Klogs". Never could find more.



Klogs makes great clogs for kitchen wear. If I had more disposable footwear funds I would snag a pair of these.


----------



## ajhuff

Thanks guys for the insights on back pain, leg pain and sciatic pain, all of which are an issue for me. I'll have to trk down to the big city and try some of these on since I have an extra wide foot that complicates things. 

Looks like most of you prefer clogs?

Thanks again,

-AJ


----------



## barramonday

I wear birki's ( the pro high backed ones ) in my current kitchen. We are lucky enough to have rubber mats to cover the entire floor area.

This topic is of great interest to me, because I've always sought a sport-shoe orientated for normal pro kitchens ( hard floors, all time on feet ).

One shoe I've been interested in is the ( keen PTC chef shoes ), they aren't imported into OZ ( I've been wearing there sandles/boat shoes for years) , so I would have to buy by order( without trying-on )

Anyone have experience with these?

Like this topic very much . My feet are in service 100% the day in the kitchen trade.

Rowan...


Rowan...


----------



## ThEoRy

Really, no one is gonna mention Dansko's or Sanita? I have two pair of Dansko walkers seen here. 

[video=youtube;dN3IpGCGEpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3IpGCGEpU[/video]

Awesome awesome shoe. Love it tremendously and can't reccomend it enough if you are looking for an oxford type walker for all day wear in the kitchen.

For a clog style the Dansko or Sanita professional.

Dansko
[video=youtube;SsnjhdPq4ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsnjhdPq4ng&feature=relmfu[/video]

Sanita.
[video=youtube;ggGawAMD-Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggGawAMD-Ng[/video]

I swear by these shoes and they have a customer for life. Protip: Sanita was the original manufacturer for Dansko until several years ago. Dansko decided to not renew the contract with Sanita so they could get cheaper manufacturing in China. Sanita split off to get their own brand out there. But Sanita is the original Dansko basically. What does that mean for you? Quality control is better with Sanita and you can score them for about half price a lot of the time. Since the name brand isn't as recognized as Dansko you can get big discounts.


----------



## Salty dog

I just retired my Dansko clogs. I liked them, especially because they make me look taller but unfortunately I have a heavy right lean on the bike and the damn heel wore down.


----------



## Deckhand

BurkeCutlery said:


> I had crocs bistro, and they were fantastic when I worked a small line and didn't walk much. But then I left them outside in the sun when wet and they shrank....I wore them anyways, they were too tight for a few months. One of the dumbest things I've ever done--ruined my life for a few years, lost some bone and a tonenail, and they almost had to amputate my foot(not kidding at all). All I'm saying is, get good shoes.
> 
> The shoes for crews is what I'm wearing now because I am running around all day at my current job and they wear out so bloody fast. I can see the plastic poking through the heel in about 3 weeks. I lose the soles at about 4-5 months. I need to check for this "Black Label" thing from them.



Never saw any shrink on fishing boats. That is a really messed up story. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## chefofthefuture

I'm surprised no one mentioned Keen yet? I have very flat feet, and wearing clogs are incredibly uncomfortable for me. Keen are very flat shoes, and combined with gel inserts my feet never hurt.


----------



## pumbaa

I use Klogs brand. They are durable and mine have lasted 2 years with just replacing the insoles. I have used Birki's and Dansko and I like these the best so far.


----------



## Zerokhmer

Black Bistro Crocs


----------



## NO ChoP!

Dansko clogs feel like wearing high heels....which I only do on Tuesdays.

On top of my 6 or so pair of different color Croc Bistro and Specialist, I just picked up some Sketcher Work Oswald rubber clogs for $40. So far I am liking them, but they run small; would suggest to anyone to go full size up...


----------



## labor of love

vibrams makes a non slip kitchen shoe???


----------



## skewed

I have 4-5 years on my current pair of birk profis but they are on their last days. I have a new set waiting for the moment they give out. Prior to the profis, my feet hurt at the end of the day. They are a great shoe. The first week or so they tend to feel quite strange until your foot gets use to the different shape. You can remove the insole and run them through the dish machine. The insoles are replaceable for ~$20 (I replaced ~1.5yrs). 

I might have to check out a pair of the Sikas, they look great and sound like a healthy shoe.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## ajhuff

chefofthefuture said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Keen yet? I have very flat feet, and wearing clogs are incredibly uncomfortable for me. Keen are very flat shoes, and combined with gel inserts my feet never hurt.



This is great info as I have NO arch, my feet are literally flat as a board. I'll need to find a place to try these on. Will also try on many of the clogs mentioned here. I have my doubts as to how compatible my foot will be with the Birks.

Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## Dusty

To a certain extent the birkis can have a 'breaking in' period as the cork molds to your feet. I upgrade my rubber clogs with cork insoles - I have one regular foot and one that is dead flat due to scar tissue from a boyhood fishing accident - and I find that after a week or two I'm very comfortable and well supported.


----------



## Miles

I'm a big fan of both Sanita and Dansko. I slightly prefer Sanita but Dansko changed their design a bit to make the heel a bit wider and more stable which is a big plus for someone prone to ankle sprains so I've been wearing the Danskos more frequently than Sanitas.


----------



## ThEoRy

Hey, Dansko recently also came out with a Pro XP line of clogs which are much lighter and have even better slip resistance. Problem for me is they only go up to like size 42. If they ever come out with a 47 I'd give it a shot but for you smaller feet guys this might be the ticket.

http://www.thewalkingcompany.com/common/danskoxp.aspx


----------



## pumbaa

Those would be cool as like you said a 47 were available. My dansko's didnt last me I am not sure why but I would give them another shot after these Klogs finally die.


----------



## ThEoRy

When did you purchase them and does it say made in China on them anywhere? If so it could be a newish pair made after the split from Sanita in which case, quality control is a bit hit or miss. That's why I recommend Sanita now above Dansko.


----------



## pumbaa

ThEoRy said:


> When did you purchase them and does it say made in China on them anywhere? If so it could be a newish pair made after the split from Sanita in which case, quality control is a bit hit or miss. That's why I recommend Sanita now above Dansko.



Yeah I think they were. It was right before I bought these Klogs so around 2 years ago. So if they were split by then, then yes they were made in China.


----------



## cwrightthruya

I hope I am not too late to get in on this. Although not a kitchen pro, my job requires that I stand for approx 14-16 hours on slick floors that have been heavily sanitized. I also have flat feet and back problems. The absolute best I have found are Merrell or Lowa along with superfeet inserts (can be cut to size).

PS-Keens are really excellent as well. Just a bit heavier than merrell or lowa.


----------



## ajhuff

cwrightthruya said:


> I hope I am not too late to get in on this. Although not a kitchen pro, my job requires that I stand for approx 14-16 hours on slick floors that have been heavily sanitized. I also have flat feet and back problems. The absolute best I have found are Merrell or Lowa along with superfeet inserts (can be cut to size).
> 
> PS-Keens are really excellent as well. Just a bit heavier than merrell or lowa.



Just did a quick search, are the Lowas boots? I'm not opposed to boots, I wore them for years pounding concrete floors working in the foundry. That was where I learned money was no object for good footwear. The right shoe/boot is the difference between chronic pain and being pain free. We had no choice on boots though, I would think they would feel pretty heavy in the kitchen.

-AJ


----------



## joex175

I have not really been on the clog boat since I began cooking but I just ordered a pair of sanitas . the Final reason being is that I want a pair of shoes that is repairable 

I have gone through 2 pairs of Blundstones & 4 pairs of insoles in the last year , insoles are around 30-40 dollars each and the shoes were 160 each 

shoes had to be replaced because the uppers came unglued from the soles and I was walking around in reverse flipflops .

little reading says the Sanitas are easilly repairable by a cobbler , and shouldnt require it often due to them being stapled instead of glued.
from a financial standpoint it was a smart move to just buy a repairable shoe.


They should be here before work tomorrow so I will give my initial impressions and then a month or so update


----------



## cwrightthruya

ajhuff said:


> Just did a quick search, are the Lowas boots? I'm not opposed to boots, I wore them for years pounding concrete floors working in the foundry. That was where I learned money was no object for good footwear. The right shoe/boot is the difference between chronic pain and being pain free. We had no choice on boots though, I would think they would feel pretty heavy in the kitchen.
> 
> -AJ



Yes, the Lowa's are boots. I have had a single pair for over 3 years and worn them everyday. They are heavier than trainers or clogs..true, but they are very light-weight for boots. They have a poly mid-sole (so I am told), which not only makes them light weight, but also very responsive to your feet. The mid-sole is actually what wears out quickest on boots and shoes, and the poly is said to last the longest (I would have to agree with this). I would also suggest superfeet...no matter the shoe choice. They are the next best thing to orthopedic insoles. I have a colleague who recommends them when insurance refuses to pay for orthopedics.

PS: I just noticed you are in Georgia...If you are interested in the Lowa...Try REI. They have the best guarantee.

And, If you have flat feet. You do not need flat shoes. You need a shoe or at least an insert that will make your feet arch correctly. This will correctly align your knees, hips, and back. It's uncomfortable to start, but very worth it after about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

i HIGHLY endorse these. Look great, last long, comfortable
http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4208982


----------



## cnochef

joex175 said:


> I have gone through 2 pairs of Blundstones & 4 pairs of insoles in the last year , insoles are around 30-40 dollars each and the shoes were 160 each



WOW, I am really suprised by this as I have worn nothing but my Blundstone boots for over 2 years straight at work, at home and on my Harley.

I also have extremely flat arches, which contributed to me getting plantar fasciitis 5 years ago. I now wear custom orthotics full-time. It's pricey, but I do highly recommend them.


----------



## Tatsuya

Shoes for Crews. Love 'em.


----------



## tweyland

I have wide feet, and I've tried a few different brands, but my last 3 pairs have been Shoes for Crews and all three are still in use. I use New Balance insoles in them. The ones I have are well made, and haven't had any issues. Recommended.

~Tad


----------



## Deckhand

tweyland said:


> I have wide feet, and I've tried a few different brands, but my last 3 pairs have been Shoes for Crews and all three are still in use. I use New Balance insoles in them. The ones I have are well made, and haven't had any issues. Recommended.
> 
> ~Tad



Those are the only shoes that didn't cripple me or hurt my knees for running. Great shoes.


----------



## ajhuff

ok, I'm slow. I just figured out that Birkis and Birkenstocks are not the same thing.

-AJ


----------



## knyfeknerd

Can't live without my Dansko pros. The ones with a back on them, I think they are cabrios? I go through about 2 pairs a year. And yes, it is a lot like walking on bricks, but I have almost zero foot, leg or back pain as a result. Sometimes they aren't made well, but if they "s417 the bed" in less than 365 days, Dansko will replace them. It's good to have a backup pair too.
And it sucks to walk long distances or run in them, But if you stand for 18-20 hours a day, they rock.


----------



## pumbaa

I think my next set will be dansko when and if these klogs ever die they are over 2 years old and going strong.


----------



## labor of love

ive tried treadsafe, shoes for crews, crocs and sketchers non slips nothing compares to the comfort and quality of birkistocks professional clogs IMO. throw away the soles that come with them and buy some new inserts. I like the ones from my old running shoes.


----------



## ajhuff

I thought I would take advantage of visiting my folks in the big city of Columbus, Ohio to try on different shoes recommended here. Been tough to find them! Have not found Sanitas. I tried on some Danskos tonight. They almost fit. I think a 1/2 size bigger would have been perfect but a full size bigger would have been too big. But wow are they narrow! Tried on some Bistro Crocs. I was swimming in the 12s. The 11s seemed to fit reasonably well so I bought them. At $44 they are about 1/3 the price of the Danskos so I feel like I won't be out much if I don't like them. I'll be trekking out to find some Birkis tomorrow for at least future reference. I didn't want to buy any of these shoes on-line without at least trying them on first.

-AJ


----------



## chopitup

Birkenstocks for me as well. 50-60 hours a week for me and I usually get over a year out of them changing the in soles once. Make sure you get the Professionals.


----------



## Bkelly757

I've had birkis, crocs, burkinstock professionals and danskos. All good shoes in their own rights. If you have $70 I would give some Mozo sharks a shot they are constructed just like running shoes but for work. Meaning non slip out sole Eva mid sole and they are a bit stylish. They have a signature series which which made me weary but they have taken care of me through 16 hr days and 60-70 hr weeks. I got mine from zappos.com Actually just bought a second pair as a back up for when these go out.


----------



## DwarvenChef

heavy black leather shoes with a titanium toe cap. Early in my training a heavy cleaver got knocked off the table and landed point first over my toe, bounced right off and I barley knew it hit me. Except noe I have a large gash over my toe on that boot LOL. I will always have steel toed shoes in the Pro kitchen...


----------



## labor of love

Bkelly757 said:


> I've had birkis, crocs, burkinstock professionals and danskos. All good shoes in their own rights. If you have $70 I would give some Mozo sharks a shot they are constructed just like running shoes but for work. Meaning non slip out sole Eva mid sole and they are a bit stylish. They have a signature series which which made me weary but they have taken care of me through 16 hr days and 60-70 hr weeks. I got mine from zappos.com Actually just bought a second pair as a back up for when these go out.


does water ever get your feet wet? those air vents on the side of the clog makes me nervous.


----------



## Bkelly757

labor of love said:


> does water ever get your feet wet? those air vents on the side of the clog makes me nervous.



Yeah water is a bother at times but only when it forms puddles but for the most part I think my feet actually get wet once a week and it's really never that bad. But you are correct to be a bit nervous. Also I'm pretty sure if you use the whole what the call the triple fit system it covers up most of that bottom vent. I just love them because one night we were doing a truffle dinner and we didn't have enough micro greens to send out the fish course I was able to run across the street not shuffle or power walk but run to grab some from our other restaurant. If I tried that in danskos I wouldn't be typing this right now.


----------



## stevenStefano

Anyone else have an opinion on Crocs? I bought a pair of clogs that I don't even know the brand they were cheap and they are really hurting my feet now, I'll give them tomorrow and if they're still sore they're going in the bin and I like the look of Crocs, can't seen many of the brands mentioned here in Blighty. Is there a long breaking in period with clogs? Never really worn them before until recently


----------



## Eamon Burke

Crocs are great if you aren't moving around a lot. I.E. line cook, cashier, etc. If you are running around a giant kitchen like I do, they are too loosey goosey. But for standing and minimal walking they are great. They are boat shoes, after all.

Just know they are supposed to fit loose.


----------



## stevenStefano

Our kitchen is pretty small so they might be ok. I tried taking the strap off my cheap clogs and they're a little more comfortable though obviously I need to watch in case they fall off. I think I might like looser ones then


----------



## Crothcipt

I will never wear Crocs. No arch support, bad traction, to loose. As for clogs you need to have some good insoles. Getting used to how they fit should not be a problem. Were does you feet hurt? By the pad, the arch, heal. Or is it in the legs. Clogs work on being tight around the pad of the foot to keep on, so no need for a heal of the shoe. If that is to tight or to loose you will have problems.


----------



## stevenStefano

The whole right side of my right foot is very numb. I have a pair of insoles and I tried them but no change. Perhaps there is just an adjustment period, but I don't wanna hurt my feet for no reason either. So I am not totally sure what to do


----------



## Crothcipt

:curse: ouch that isn't how it should be. I am not sure what is wrong. I wouldn't wear them at all.


----------



## TamanegiKin

I had skechers, and most recently a pair from shoes for crews that lasted six months at most. I finally caved and invested in a decent pair and got the Birkenstock London super grip. I like the width of the shoe so far but I'm still breaking them in which I hear is a pain with birkenstocks. Will report back.


----------



## Citizen Snips

i used to have the super birki and swore by them as the first pair lasted me like 3 years. after the second pair junked out on me after like 4 months i stopped spending that much on shoes. i have a pair of black adidas sneakers that i wear and have lasted like 2 years. ill stick with the adidas


----------



## stevenStefano

I've wore Onitsuka Tigers for years and they are incredibly comfortable but I think I'll go for some sort of clogs now to keep H+S people happy


----------



## Eamon Burke

stevenStefano said:


> The whole right side of my right foot is very numb. I have a pair of insoles and I tried them but no change. Perhaps there is just an adjustment period, but I don't wanna hurt my feet for no reason either. So I am not totally sure what to do



Trash them. Spend money on good shoes. Sell something.


I had a pair of shoes that shrank on me because I left them wet and in the sun(my old crocs), and wore them anyways at the sushi bar. 65-70hours a week I was standing in those things, just a bit too tight. I got used to it, and liked that they didn't slip around so much, but they didn't support well.

The result? An ingrown toenail!

Which came with a complimentary Staph infection!

Which didn't get killed by 3 types of antibiotics!

And it kept me from being able to run for almost 3 years!

And I SERIOUSLY ALMOST LOST MY FOOT 5 MONTHS AGO. You see, Staph spreads to the bone eventually, and I was missing hunks of bones in my feet.

I paid a good quality podiatrist, and after a few months, I have no problems, and no toenail on that foot.

All because I didn't want to drop a C note on some shoes.


Buy. Better. Shoes.


----------



## stevenStefano

Ok thats everyone for the feedback. I have decided to buy a new pair. After looking at a few UK shops and reading this thread I have narrowed down my selection to either Super Birki's or Crocs. Which is better? I am a size 11 and work in a pretty small kitchen if that helps


----------



## ajhuff

I just bought a pair of bistro crocs but only have 2 weeks in them cooking on the line. So far no complaints. I realize that's not a lot of help.

-AJ


----------



## stevenStefano

If I am plowing a lone furrow someone please let me know, but I bought a pair of Bistro Crocs recently and I like them a lot. They are very comfortable and I actually like the way they look, they have sort of grown on me. They are almost a cartoon-ised version of clogs, they aren't trying to look trendy. They make my feet sweat a little but I can just take them off every so often


----------



## Messy Jesse

I used to like Super Birkis for the grip and water resistance, but I now swear by the regular Boston Birkis. Just superior comfort and breath-ability. I go through 1 pair a year but considering the hours I spend in them, that's no big deal.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I bought the leather Birki's wt. cork insert,only lasted 6 months before leather split at seam.Got the plastic(polyurethane) & inserted the cork fr. my wasted leathers.These have lasted 2 yrs. & are the most comfortable for long standing.I agree they are not that great for alot of walking.They are super easy to clean,I can see how they have become so popular.

One thing about clogs you have to be super careful emptying H2O fr. steam kettle or handling oil etc.Not much protection wt. clogs.


----------



## JMac

Birki all day. I like to use to pairs with different soles. Works really well on my feet. Rotate them every couple days, this is really good for your feet. 

Shoes are the most important part of your daily clothing, don't go cheap on your feet.


----------



## foreleft

I got a pair of Birki clogs and couldn't walk after a couple of weeks. I'm guessing after reading through this thread and all of the people that love them that it's just me and my crappy weak ankles that were destroyed from years of soccer as a kid. 

I picked up a pair of Timberland 5 Star Pro lace up boots and LOVE them. http://www.amazon.com/Timberland-Mens-Five-Terrene-Boots/dp/B003K34X66/ref=sr_1_14?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1339647515&sr=1-14&keywords=timberland+pro+star. Super comfortable and plenty of support. The only issue is they don't breath all that well so they can get a little warm


----------



## SameGuy

NO ChoP! said:


> Birkis have that weird bump by the toes. Have a pair and hate them. Current favs are actually the new Croc Bitalli Bistros in carbon....wouldn't be caught dead outside of work in them, though.



I was going to ask about these. www.crocs.com is offering my company 20% off their "work" line. I'm not a fan of Crocs in general -- though I do have a pair for around the house, and my old Crocs flip-flops were the best I've ever owned (until the new dog got to them). The Bistros (or Batali Bistros) don't interest me, but I'm curious about the Barista loafers and the Work Hover lace-ups.


----------



## NO ChoP!

My biz partner just got me a pair of Mozo's...I was a little off put by the trendy bacon and eggs, and other various odd designs, but I gotta say they are super comfortable, come with three different inserts and have a ton of fun designs....

Mine are black with a red sole, and a red stitched skull motif...pretty cool.


----------



## NO ChoP!

WORD!


----------



## ajhuff

NO ChoP! said:


> WORD!



Now we're talking! :doublethumbsup:

-AJ


----------



## Keith Sinclair

foreleft said:


> I got a pair of Birki clogs and couldn't walk after a couple of weeks. I'm guessing after reading through this thread and all of the people that love them that it's just me and my crappy weak ankles that were destroyed from years of soccer as a kid.
> 
> I picked up a pair of Timberland 5 Star Pro lace up boots and LOVE them. http://www.amazon.com/Timberland-Mens-Five-Terrene-Boots/dp/B003K34X66/ref=sr_1_14?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1339647515&sr=1-14&keywords=timberland+pro+star. Super comfortable and plenty of support. The only issue is they don't breath all that well so they can get a little warm



I have used Timberline as well they are good shoes,for long standing I like the cork insert Birki's the best,however for me the Timberlines were also comfortable & in a busy kitchen give more protection than a clog.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Been looking at these for a while. Did a weekend course with a Japanese sword maker, thats what he wore. He swore by them. Also was a 6 dan in Aikido  
I ordered a pair, like the idea of them...
http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-TrekSport-Mens.htm


----------



## Vertigo

Oh sweet Jesus Pierre, NO YOU DIDN'T.


----------



## GlassEye

PierreRodrigue said:


> Been looking at these for a while. Did a weekend course with a Japanese sword maker, thats what he wore. He swore by them. Also was a 6 dan in Aikido
> I ordered a pair, like the idea of them...
> http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/Five-Fingers-TrekSport-Mens.htm



Some of the worst looking shoes one could buy; I wear mine almost every day.


----------



## Crothcipt

I have been wanting to try some of these. But I have only seen a few that have flat arches and nothing else.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I've seen people running & hiking with those.They use them here in Hawaii for beginner Surf lessions so they don't cut their feet on the reef.

Some how I cannot see anyone getting in the door of a Hotel kitchen wearing those things!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I don't work in a kitchen, but haw might they be different than crocks? Are you referring to appearance or cleanliness? Not arguing, just curious...


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Hmmm how might they be different... My edit tab seems to be on vacation!


----------



## Crothcipt

PierreRodrigue said:


> I don't work in a kitchen, but haw might they be different than crocks? Are you referring to appearance or cleanliness? Not arguing, just curious...


no protection on the top. Spill oil or hot water you will be burned.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Yea that. Plus you will want a non slip sole. Anything with cracks and crevices, laces, etc... Tend to catch food particles and grease. This is why smooth top loafers and clogs have become popular in kitchens. Also, the grease is very corrosive to some materials...


----------



## NO ChoP!

I used to wear my old Nikes as work shoes. They never lasted more than a month before literally falling apart.


----------



## Vertigo

*An Corp!*



BurkeCutlery said:


> Trash them. Spend money on good shoes. Sell something.
> 
> 
> I had a pair of shoes that shrank on me because I left them wet and in the sun(my old crocs), and wore them anyways at the sushi bar. 65-70hours a week I was standing in those things, just a bit too tight. I got used to it, and liked that they didn't slip around so much, but they didn't support well.
> 
> The result? An ingrown toenail!
> 
> Which came with a complimentary Staph infection!
> 
> Which didn't get killed by 3 types of antibiotics!
> 
> And it kept me from being able to run for almost 3 years!
> 
> And I SERIOUSLY ALMOST LOST MY FOOT 5 MONTHS AGO. You see, Staph spreads to the bone eventually, and I was missing hunks of bones in my feet.
> 
> I paid a good quality podiatrist, and after a few months, I have no problems, and no toenail on that foot.
> 
> All because I didn't want to drop a C note on some shoes.
> 
> 
> Buy. Better. Shoes.



Reading this thread again as I've been shopping for new kicks, and can't believe I missed this post. Epic win Eamon, two enthusiastic thumbs (and one toe also missing a nail) up!

On topic, I bought a pair of Merrells June before last and they gave me over a year of heavy service. After twenty years of kitcheneering, these are the first pair of shoes that gave my oatmeal knees and ankles the support they needed, and did so for longer than six months. Gription isn't the absolute best, but the comfort is worth it. Had I not hastened their demise by dredging them through snow all winter, I'm sure they'd still be rocking just fine today.

I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on Shoes for Crews since they seem to prioritize the non-slip function, and I haven't read too much about their podiatric soundness. Anyone able to comment on that? Danskos are also high on the list, but they don't seem to make a style with any semblance of ankle support.


----------



## hax9215

Rubber Birkenstocks.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## pumbaa

my klogs are still rocking strong. these things wont die!


----------



## eaglerock

I use crocs bistro, they are very comfy after using this clogs for 2 years.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I've burned through four pair of Dansko/Sanita clogs in three years. Comfortable yes but these days I've been wearing Troentorp clogs and closed back clogs and they are superior in every way. Don't let the solid alder wood intimidate you. Ergonomically they are in another class all their own. They do run 1/2 Euro size small so order accordingly.


----------



## Chefdog

A big recommendation from me for Birkenstock London's w/ the non-slip soles. The original cork footbed it so much more comfortable than the plastic clogs, and full leather uppers can easily be treated to repel water. My first pair lasted about a year and a half, the current pair has been better cared for and is at a year and showing no significant signs of wear. 
Even at +\- $165, they're a deal. For as much time as we spend on our feet, don't skimp on shoes.

ETA: For anyone else with wide feet who find that Dansko's and similar clogs are uncomfortable, try the Birki London's. they're much more accommodating, and have the ability to be re-soled.


----------



## labor of love

lately ive just been wearing addidas sambas at work. theyre comfortable and breathable. not very slip resistant. oh well.


----------



## chefdave

I saw a clog fly off a guys foot 25 feet and land in a 5 gallon bucket of scrambled eggs.Hate clogs IMO. Shoes for crews have the best slip resistance , some models uppers suck, but for the money and safety, they are great.


----------



## Crothcipt

My legs just went to hurting reading that. Maybe the guy shouldn't have been trying to flip his shoe in to that bucket. I have ran, jump, walked in slush with clogs and never had a problem with them falling off.


----------



## kalaeb

I purchased a pair of Sanitas, after the first day my feet were killing me, I shelved them and came back to them a few weeks later. Now its all I wear, the initial break in was rough, but now I wear them all the time, even around town(much to my wifes dismay, she thinks they look like womens shoes)


----------



## stevenStefano

labor of love said:


> lately ive just been wearing addidas sambas at work. theyre comfortable and breathable. not very slip resistant. oh well.



I wore Onitsuka Tigers for years until I had no more "old" pairs to bring into work. I loved them but now having slip resistant clogs, I should have got a pair ages ago, it makes life so much easier


----------



## piratechefny

Have worn both the Danskos open and closed back along with the Birki Londons. The Birki's take a bit to break in but once they are fit to your foot they're great.


----------



## cookinstuff

Anyone heard anything good about Mephistos? I saw a pair I think called Zephiro, they look like the Birkenstock Boston. Really expensive though. A server at my work has had hers for 8 years and swears by them, so that should give me a good 6 months of kitchen work I think :lol2:. I have been through way too many super birkis and birkenstock bostons, haven't tried the londons yet. I tried a pair of crocs a few years back, but they are too spongy and are killer on my back, I can't stand Dansko's either. 

I have a feeling the Super Birkis aren't made like they used to, I used to get over a year in them, but not any more. So, I just got a new pair of super birkis to tide me over, debating dropping 2 bills on a pair of these Mephisto things. If anyone has had good results I would love to hear.


----------



## cookinstuff

Oh nevermind on the London, they are the same as the Bostons but with a closed heel, my Birkenstock Bostons are smooth soled and talking toes after 4 months.


----------



## Salty dog

Merril Vibram Ortholites


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Chefdog said:


> A big recommendation from me for Birkenstock London's w/ the non-slip soles. The original cork footbed it so much more comfortable than the plastic clogs, and full leather uppers can easily be treated to repel water. My first pair lasted about a year and a half, the current pair has been better cared for and is at a year and showing no significant signs of wear.
> Even at +\- $165, they're a deal. For as much time as we spend on our feet, don't skimp on shoes.
> 
> ETA: For anyone else with wide feet who find that Dansko's and similar clogs are uncomfortable, try the Birki London's. they're much more accommodating, and have the ability to be re-soled.



I like the Birki cork for long standing.My leather's did not last as long as yours.The plastic seems to last a long time,easier maintainence.Just put a cork bed in them.I used the one fr. my leathers,but you can buy the cork at any Birke store.


----------



## Eric

I second the Danskos. I am not in a kitchen, but on my feet 12 hrs a day at work. Had back pain and foot pain till switched to Danskos. Not the clogs- which I also find comfortable,but the shoes. I don't wear the clogs cause of ankle issues. One clog I do like too are the keens which I've had for years- only wear at home.


----------



## OnTheRoad

Vans slip-ons, leather top, black. $20-30 canadian and really non-slip. also, they fit almost all insoles.


----------



## labor of love

OnTheRoad said:


> Vans slip-ons, leather top, black. $20-30 canadian and really non-slip. also, they fit almost all insoles.



would you mind showing me a link?


----------



## sachem allison

http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/style/lyfitl.html# much more expensive in the states i guess


----------



## OnTheRoad

sachem allison said:


> http://shop.vans.com/catalog/Vans/en_US/style/lyfitl.html# much more expensive in the states i guess


Couple years back I found them on sale at a skate shop and picked up 5 pairs in my size. Haven't gone looking for them in a while, on my 4th pair. I hope they are not always that price.


----------



## Chefdog

keithsaltydog said:


> I like the Birki cork for long standing.My leather's did not last as long as yours.The plastic seems to last a long time,easier maintainence.Just put a cork bed in them.I used the one fr. my leathers,but you can buy the cork at any Birke store.



They do require a little more maintenance, usually a quick wipe down each night and maybe a once a week coat of mineral oil. But they cork footbeds sound like a good idea. I might give your setup a shot once these are done, gotta be a bit cheaper.


----------



## slowtyper

Can anyone recommend something non-slip that is easily picked up in Canada?


----------



## quantumcloud509

I wear Bastad Van Gogh in burgundy leather. Steel toe clogs, closed back, wood bottom, real leather, hardcore Norwegian design. If you want to mess your back up and slide around on the tiles like its an ice skating rink, get these bad boys.


----------



## rdm_magic

Bistro Crocs here


----------



## labor of love

i like the looks of these lace up crocs... i might get em.
http://www.crocs.com/crocs-mens-hover-work/12118,default,pd.html?cid=060&cgid=work-men


----------



## Chefdog

quantumcloud509 said:


> I wear Bastad Van Gogh in burgundy leather. Steel toe clogs, closed back, wood bottom, real leather, hardcore Norwegian design. If you want to mess your back up and slide around on the tiles like its an ice skating rink, get these bad boys.



Are these the ones that come with a prescription for Vicodin?


----------



## jcsiii

I've been using a pair of Dansko Wil's now for about a month and love them. These are a new style of dansko that is better designed for people with low arches and flat feet. More comfortable than my birki profi's and the slight knee pain and shoulder pain that's developed over the year has actually improved.


----------



## Miles

I'm starting to rethink my previous attachment to danskos. I've had two (older) pairs bite the dust on me in the last year due to the soles cracking and/or disintegrating and one newer pair in which the leather tore at the side. It looked like I somehow snagged it on something but I don't know what snagged it. I talked to Dansko about the issues with the soles. Their reply was that some of the older models are prone to having the soles fall apart if they aren't worn enough, like how a tire can start to have problems if the car is parked too long. I didn't buy that story. Sounds like a materials quality issue to me.


----------



## G-rat

quantumcloud509 said:


> I wear Bastad Van Gogh in burgundy leather. Steel toe clogs, closed back, wood bottom, real leather, hardcore Norwegian design. If you want to mess your back up and slide around on the tiles like its an ice skating rink, get these bad boys.



Haha so true. They used to take bets at the last place I worked for when I would fall because I fell three times...twice in one day. The upside was that they made me never once notice my back on a 15-18 hour shift. Also they are freaking tanks. Three years and too many 60 and 70 hour weeks behind me and they just finally lost a nail in the back a couple months ago. I'm on my second pair and I never take em off. wear them everywhere. I just slowed down a little and havent fallen since but like you say they are certainly not very slip resistant despite what the label says. Less slippery on water than oil for sure.


----------



## turbochef422

I used to use Chef revival which are wooden bottom real leather with rivets and open back or at least that's how they used to be. Now I have a pair of Birkenstock which are good but once I went to the croc bistro I haven't been able to go back. It's like the crocs flattened my feet. But at least they don't slip.


----------



## franzb69

sorry but i haven't read the whole thread, anybody here uses doc marten's as work shoes?

what are your thoughts on them?

thanks.


----------



## Miles

franzb69 said:


> sorry but i haven't read the whole thread, anybody here uses doc marten's as work shoes?
> 
> what are your thoughts on them?
> 
> thanks.



I used to use DM's as work boots. I found that they just didn't give the support I needed for the long hours of standing in the kitchen. Aside from my previous comments about my concerns regarding their materials, I still haven't found anything I like more than the Dansko/Sanita clogs, just don't try to run in them. LOL


----------



## franzb69

thanks miles for the reply. 

i just think that dm's last forever and can be beaten to a pulp and still give you a lifetime of service.

but yes sanitas are great too, once you break them in and start "living in them". sucks that you can't run in them though. lol

=D


----------



## ThEoRy

Miles said:


> I'm starting to rethink my previous attachment to danskos. I've had two (older) pairs bite the dust on me in the last year due to the soles cracking and/or disintegrating and one newer pair in which the leather tore at the side. It looked like I somehow snagged it on something but I don't know what snagged it. I talked to Dansko about the issues with the soles. Their reply was that some of the older models are prone to having the soles fall apart if they aren't worn enough, like how a tire can start to have problems if the car is parked too long. I didn't buy that story. Sounds like a materials quality issue to me.



Sounds like made in China to me. That's why I switched to sanitas for clogs. The original manufacturer of danskos. I still love my dansko wayne slip on loafers though . Awesome.


----------



## rdm_magic

Previously used Bistro crocs, but my pair went 'MIA' from my locker. Who wants 12 month old Crocs that have been worn for 55-60 hours a week I don't know.
Considering that I got on with my old pair, do you guys think I should stick with them or try another kind? I'm in England so I dunno if we have the range that you guys do, but if you suggest something links would be appreciated (even if its a US website)


----------



## Crothcipt

I wear birki's by birkenstock. here is a link to a site, but have not went looking for better price. If I was in England I would look at birkenstocks for their professional clogs.

http://www.happyfeet.com/Products/PROFI-BIRKI__BIPBKPO.aspx


----------



## Miles

ThEoRy said:


> Sounds like made in China to me. That's why I switched to sanitas for clogs. The original manufacturer of danskos. I still love my dansko wayne slip on loafers though . Awesome.



I thought that too, but when I checked it out, much to my surprise, the two with issues with the soles weren't made in China, they were both made by Sanita. As I researched it, my experience is not unique. They apparently had issues with materials a few years ago.


----------



## slowtyper

Has anyone tried super-birkis vs profi-birkis? I believe the profis are sturdier (deeper tread). 

I can find the profis in Canada for 120, super birkis for 85. Both have a 20% boxing week discount, bu the price difference is substantial. 

Also considering sanitas but they are quite a bit more expensive...I can only find them for approx 140+, no discount


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> i like the looks of these lace up crocs... i might get em.
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-mens-hover-work/12118,default,pd.html?cid=060&cgid=work-men


so i picked up these croc shoes and i certainly like the way they look and theyre very non slip but they need to be broken in big time. the first to days i wore them they were very stiff and my feet were quite soar afterward, especially in the toe area. is there a quick way to break in shoes besides the old fashion way?


----------



## stevenStefano

Normally just wear new shoes about the house for a while before I wear them all the time. I like the look of those lace up crocs though I'd prefer white. Interested to hear your thoughts on them


----------



## labor of love

i think ill stuff the shoes with rolled up socks and towels to stretch out the toe area for a few days...theyre pretty nice shoes, and they have little air vents on the insides which i like. that was my main beef with crocs originally, they dont seem to be too breathable.


----------



## labor of love

so all i ended up doing was just wearing them around the house and to work and stuff. they broke in fine in 3 days. i like them alot.


----------



## stevenStefano

They look and sound good. My Crocs make my feet sweat quite a lot


----------



## Jmadams13

I have flat feet, with no arches. I found the most comftorable for me is plain canvas vans slip ons with a dr. Shoal insert for some cushion. Actually pretty slip resistant.


----------



## labor of love

stevenStefano said:


> They look and sound good. My Crocs make my feet sweat quite a lot



these shoes are way more breathable than croc clogs. there are 2 little holes on the inside of each shoe


----------



## franzb69

my bistros make me sweat like a pig. i usually have my break and take my feet out from 'em to let my feet breath.

sucks. the ones with the holes do way better, just don't accidentally pour stuff over your feet, wet and toasty feet. lol.


----------



## eaglerock

stevenStefano said:


> They look and sound good. My Crocs make my feet sweat quite a lot



I have the same problem too. i bought some sports socks and it helps.


----------



## ajhuff

Ha! I'm blessed with feet that don't sweat! Mine only sweat when I wear my crocs sans socks which I sometimes do when running errands. I bought the Bistros about a year ago and they have worked well. The treads have come unglued but still functional and don't need replacing. Comfort has been no better nor worse than any other shoe I've worn. Overall I am happy. I would like to try another shoe, possibly Sanita/Dansko or Birki in hopes that something is MORE comfortable.

-AJ


----------



## jbl

I absolutely recommend Redback steel toe boots...

I've worn Birkenstocks and crocs for seven straight years and was struggling with achilles problems, and these boots have put a stop to that. So comfortable!

http://www.twac.com.au/REDBACK-BOOTS-USBBL-p/redback-boots-usbbl.htm


----------



## ThEoRy

jbl said:


> I absolutely recommend Redback steel toe boots...
> 
> I've worn Birkenstocks and crocs for seven straight years and was struggling with achilles problems, and these boots have put a stop to that. So comfortable!
> 
> http://www.twac.com.au/REDBACK-BOOTS-USBBL-p/redback-boots-usbbl.htm



I bet that sucks when doing freezer inventory lol


----------



## FaInPl

Dockers Brigade, comfortable and non-slip


----------



## labor of love

anybody have any kitchen experience with birkenstocks active birki clog in a kitchen?
http://www.zappos.com/birkis-active-birki-black?zlfid=191&reftag=pd_sims_v_1&zfcTest=fcl:0
the treads on my birki professionals are almost gone...not sure what clog to get next, anybody here wear merrell clogs?


----------



## panda

ive been wearing merrell encore breeze for the past 6 years. super comfy, but offers no protection and is not non-slip, i wear them cause they breathe, i hate sweaty feet. but they do have a nonslip version i think.


----------



## Crothcipt

It looks like mine that I wear all the time.
http://www.zappos.com/birkis-professional-birki-blue?zlfid=191&reftag=pd_sims_p_ab_1&zfcTest=fcl:0
going on 3 years, have to replace the insole every 6 mo., but you should do that on any shoe.


----------



## NO ChoP!

With Crocs you need to just wear them a size or two too big for ventilation, lol.


----------



## labor of love

birkies are the most reliable clogs ive used in my experience. outside of work i usually wear addidas sambas or minimalists trainers/running shoes, wish there was such a thing as "minimalist clog"


----------



## stevenStefano

NO ChoP! said:


> With Crocs you need to just wear them a size or two too big for ventilation, lol.



I'd be like a clown if I did that


----------



## franzb69

> With Crocs you need to just wear them a size or two too big for ventilation, lol.



i'm with you on that. i got a couple, one is a size larger and it breathes real well but the other one that's exactly my size makes my feet sweat like a pig.



> birkies are the most reliable clogs ive used in my experience.



tried these in a store once. surprised me how comfortable they were. i remember when i had birks slippers and those were super extra comfy when they were worn in. they got more and more comfy the longer i wore them. it's like they were part of my feet.


----------



## tripleq

I think it is just important to get footwear that is comfortable for you. I have super high arches so something with ample arch support and a lot of flexibility in the toe works for me. Been wearing Keen shoes/sandals/boots pretty much exclusively for years. A lot of their footwear is waterproof and quite breathable which can be a plus in wet environments.


----------



## 3200+++

i have been using, use and recommend these:

http://www.shoppingclement.com/jerez-noir-xml-241-767.html

i'm trying these next time, new patent claims it lets you climb an oiled toboggan, and fit and finish/light weight remains

http://www.clementdesign.com/articl...M=NOIR&ligne_vetement=&ligne_vetement=cuisine

even in a kitchen looks=credibility in france :/


----------



## jgraeff

birkis are pretty good got 3 years out of last pair i had. also i have scoliosis and haven't had an issue since switching to these. dansko were too heavy. also birkis tend to get better slip resistance once worn.


----------



## Rjgogue

I rock the Alton Footprints by Birkenstock. Pretty pricey but my lower back pains have utterly disappeared when I switched from my Sketchers. I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## LeftGB

I had a pair of red wings and they were super comfortable.. but for $130 I hoped they would last at least a year or more.. they didn't. Now I wear crocs, not quite as comfy but for $100 less I'd say its worth it.. and they've lasted me over a year already


----------



## rdm_magic

I wear crocs, but I've started to get a pain right on the ball of my foot.. Anyone have an idea of what might be wrong?


----------



## Crothcipt

LeftGB said:


> I had a pair of red wings and they were super comfortable.. but for $130 I hoped they would last at least a year or more.. they didn't. Now I wear crocs, not quite as comfy but for $100 less I'd say its worth it.. and they've lasted me over a year already



Red Wings have a lifetime warranty on them. Unless your dancing in the grease you should have got a new pair.

@rdm: I would say you're experiencing loose fit. The upper tongue isn't tight enough so you are getting slippage, causing your feet to try to counteract with it. You probably only get about 4 mo. from them b4 you need start seeing this problem.


----------



## labor of love

Red wings makes kitchen shoes? Interesting.


----------



## Crothcipt

no


----------



## labor of love

oh well.


----------



## labor of love

shoes for crews have some new models in canvas that look cool.
http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/i...=c_store.viewDetailsOfProduct&partnumber=6046
http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/i...=c_store.viewDetailsOfProduct&partnumber=4047
leather versions also
http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/i...=c_store.viewDetailsOfProduct&partnumber=6044
http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/i...=c_store.viewDetailsOfProduct&partnumber=6045


----------



## stevenStefano

My Crocs make my feet sweat a lot but I've found if I wear those shoe liner-type things, like half socks, they help a lot


----------



## eaglerock

Labor of love, how is your new crocs? Is it any better than bistro ?


----------



## labor of love

eaglerock said:


> Labor of love, how is your new crocs? Is it any better than bistro ?



they were nice for about 2 monthes, then they started falling apart. lasted only 5-6 monthes. 
im on the prowl for new shoes...im also looking at these 
http://www.mozoshoes.com/shop/mens/classics/forza+3803
and these
http://www.chefwear.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=1297&DEPARTMENT_ID=28&
crocs are a bargain but i just cant use them. anybody have a link to those vans slip ons that are good in kitchens? i tried that link son posted a while back but it stopped working.


----------



## aser

super birkis, ugly as sin but very slip resistant and durable. Walk into any kitchen in Toronto and at least 30-40% of people are wearing them.

3 yrs of usage so far, I've replaced the cork insole once. No noticeable damage to the rubber, very easy to clean. They've been the most durable shoe I've ever owned.

I'm tempted to go for Brikenstock London if these ever croak. Based on this thread, people that've owned both suggest the London is even more comfy. Plus they're actually decent looking enough to be seen in the real world with (ie outside kitchen).

Which brings up a pet peeve of mine. Don't wear your kitchen shoes outside the kitchen! That's just gross to me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I wear these every day and they haven't even started to wear after two years.

http://www.shoebuy.com/troentorp-bastad-clogs-4-star-traditional/261600/557337

Stupid comfortable, supportive and long lasting.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Labor of love, I've been wearing Mozos for over a year. They are very durable. The soles last forever and have unmatched traction in a kitchen. They are also comfortable, and come with several interchangeable insoles. Worth the money.


----------



## labor of love

i remember. the mozos right? all the ones i saw had weird patterns. do they make solid black? my concern with those were the slots on the sides. but i think you mentioned that water doesnt get into your clogs, correct?


----------



## panda

you really should try merrells, super comfy.


----------



## Chuckles

+1 for Merrills - I got the encore gust after reading this thread a while back. Super comfy and look like an actual shoe. Birkis had better non slip though.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I like Dansko but not the clogs. The
Actual shoe. I don't care for any clogs.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I like Dansko but not the clogs. The
Actual shoe. I don't care for any clogs.


----------



## knyfeknerd

(As noted in an earlier post) I've been wearing the Dansko Pro (Wide) for at least the past 5 years. I've been encountering some toe crunching lately and decided a switcheroo was prudent. I went with the Birkenstock Alton. 
Even (almost $100 more) pricier than the Dansko, but a really nice shoe. I've been told they should/could last me about 5 years which is cool, because I go through about 1 pair of Dansko a year. 
They are taking some getting used to. I think they're comfy once I've broken them in a little, but feel a little more pain in my lower legs in the morning. I guess it's just the difference of how the shoes make you stand/walk. The Birkenstock is a flat-footed type, while the 'Sko points your toes down and forces you to bend your knees a little while standing. 
I alternate the 2 during a work week and am enjoying it. I can't really say one is better than the other though.
I'll let you know if the Birks last 5 years.


----------



## labor of love

those birk altons are sweet looking but pricy. if they can last 5 years then theyre worth it. I think its time for a clog pass around! jk


----------



## stevenStefano

labor of love said:


> I think its time for a clog pass around!



A clog walk-around?


----------



## Crothcipt

Lol, What I seen for the altons I wouldn't say are for kitchen work. But they do look comfy.


----------



## brianlsx

I'm currently rotating between Birkenstock Alpro and Sanita. Not sure if it's known in the US but it's super comfy. Good for flat-footed people.


----------



## Chefdog

Are the inside of those Alton's the same as a regular Birkenstock? Or is there any cushion? I think I'm developing a heel spur, and while I love my London's, that Birki footbed is not very forgiving. I'm hoping to find something similar but with some "squish" to help ease the pain.


----------



## Stumblinman

I wear mozos sharks in solid black. Comfiest show I've had in a while. I tried Docs but they lasted 2 1/2 months till soles cracked and they're slippery. They're not like they used to be. waste of $.


----------



## eaglerock

Merrell Encore Gust looks interesting !!


----------



## eaglerock

NO ChoP! said:


> Labor of love, I've been wearing Mozos for over a year. They are very durable. The soles last forever and have unmatched traction in a kitchen. They are also comfortable, and come with several interchangeable insoles. Worth the money.



Which one do you have no chop ?


----------



## labor of love

i misspoke. no chop has the sharks if memory serves....


----------



## Leer1217

alpro g500 with ss grip bottom here. took a while for my foot to get used to them (i have a minimal arch), but now they give me the support and comfort i need for a shift.


----------



## Leer1217

Chefdog said:


> Are the inside of those Alton's the same as a regular Birkenstock? Or is there any cushion? I think I'm developing a heel spur, and while I love my London's, that Birki footbed is not very forgiving. I'm hoping to find something similar but with some "squish" to help ease the pain.



not much cushion if any. it's got the cork footbed with rubber bottom. it's lined with suede type material on the inside so it's not straight cork, but don't think it's exactly what you're looking for.


----------

